# what are the best painting keywords for search engines?



## gpainting

Does anyone have any info on this that they don't mind sharing?

your city + painter 
painting company + your city
your city + painting contractor


What would you think the best keyword phrases are when customers are searching for a painting contractor in your area?

__________________
Gatlin Painting & Remodeling


----------



## ElTacoPaco

Exterior painting 
Interior painting


----------



## dewebdesigns

You can use the keyword research tool from Google themselves to see. Google "Google AdWords: Keyword Planner"

Typically, the keywords you will want to focus are:
[city] painter 
[city] painters
[city] painting contractor
[city] painting contractors
[city] painting company
[city] interior painters
[city] interior painting
[city] exterior painters
[city] exterior painting
[city] commercial painters
[city] commercial painting
painting companies in [city]
interior painters in [city]
exterior painters in [city]

There are a lot of variations. The ending S's do make a deal in some searches so be careful which ones you're targeting and what your potential customers are searching for.


----------



## Brandon Doyle

gpainting said:


> Does anyone have any info on this that they don't mind sharing?
> 
> your city + painter
> painting company + your city
> your city + painting contractor
> 
> 
> What would you think the best keyword phrases are when customers are searching for a painting contractor in your area?
> 
> __________________
> Gatlin Painting & Remodeling


Another good way to find what keywords people are searching in your area for painting services is to Google the keywords used in your example (and multiple variations), then scroll to the bottom and look at Google's "Suggested searches" (in purple).


----------



## NotAChemist

Having your city or area as often as possible is oft-overlooked by amateurs but very important.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

It amazes me how many sites I will click on and there site sucks! Doesn't load right, not mobile friendly , no city's or county's listed . And yet they are spending big bucks on ad words??


----------



## deanofawe

dewebdesigns said:


> You can use the keyword research tool from Google themselves to see. Google "Google AdWords: Keyword Planner"
> 
> Typically, the keywords you will want to focus are:
> [city] painter
> [city] painters
> [city] painting contractor
> [city] painting contractors
> [city] painting company
> [city] interior painters
> [city] interior painting
> [city] exterior painters
> [city] exterior painting
> [city] commercial painters
> [city] commercial painting
> painting companies in [city]
> interior painters in [city]
> exterior painters in [city]
> 
> There are a lot of variations. The ending S's do make a deal in some searches so be careful which ones you're targeting and what your potential customers are searching for.


This is great! But if you also make each of these keywords they're own separate sub page under your services pages and then index them with Google, add some corresponding photos of your company doing that work with that same keyword in the image description you will become a bit more relevant with Google and rank higher


----------



## starvelingcurry

Use http://ubersuggest.org/ and put in your broad keyword such as painting or paint then it should come up with a list of keywords.

Copy all the keywords and paste them in Googles Keyword Planner to see how many people/month are searching for that particular phrase. Make sure you select your location on the left for local information.


----------



## Jared From RankNova

Three things to keep in mind, fellas:

*1.* Google's smart enough to recognize local-intent searches without a location attached to the keyword.

For example, if I have a Miami IP address, and I search "home painters," Google will know I'm most likely looking for a painter in Miami, and will show me those results.

I'm sure most of you already knew this, but I'm throwing it out there in case someone reading this was unaware.


*2.* If you place your location both _at the beginning and end of root keywords_, and include the city name, city and state name, and city name with state abbreviation, you can greatly expand your keyword list in a hurry.

For example, let's say we're in *San Jose, California*, and we're using the root keyword *home painter*. We can very quickly turn that into:

home painter san jose
home painter san jose ca
home painter san jose california
home painter in san jose
home painter in san jose ca
home painter in san jose california
san jose home painter
san jose ca home painter
san jose california home painter

To add even more slight variations, you can pluralize your root keyword, which Google will view as distinct from the singular version. if you service a wide area of many towns, you can do this for each one, and even use the county name.


*3.* There are several generic, nonspecific phrases searchers will attach to their keywords. The most popular of these is probably "near me," which is very popular with those searching on mobile devices (*home painters near me*, etc.).

Getting ranked for "near me" keywords should bring in a nice little chunk of pre-qualified traffic. As an added bonus, mobile traffic tends to be some of the most conversion-friendly traffic available.

I've uploaded a big list of painter-relevant keywords here: http://ranknova.com/painter-keywords.txt

It's a simple text file, which you can download by right clicking on the link and choosing save. I tried to add the list to the post, but it exceeded the 20,000-character posting limit (by a lot, lol).

Of course, these are just the broad keywords. If you offer more specific painting services (kitchen cabinet painting, deck painting, etc.), or services other than painting (pressure washing, etc.), there are many more keywords out there that can bring you high-quality leads.

Master this SEO stuff, and you're setting your business up to succeed for a long time.


----------



## Jared From RankNova

deanofawe said:


> This is great! But if you also make each of these keywords they're own separate sub page under your services pages and then index them with Google, add some corresponding photos of your company doing that work with that same keyword in the image description you will become a bit more relevant with Google and rank higher


Google's artificial intelligence has advanced to the point it understands concepts like latent semantic indexing. LSI is a bit complex, but the basic gist of it is that Google can now recognize the topic of a page, not just individual keywords.

What does this mean?

It means, rather than making a separate page for each keyword you want to rank for, you can now group your keywords by topics, and then create a page for each topic.

For example, let's say you have 10 keywords based around deck painting. Rather than 10 pages, one per keyword, these keywords can now be fit inside one broad page on deck painting. Just be sure not to go overboard with keyword stuffing, and try to make the content as human readable as possible, and you'll be good.

Why is this solution better? I'll give you three quick reasons:

1. The most obvious reason: If done properly, it will be easier (lol).

2. A single, longer, more in-depth page typically will be seen as more valuable than 10 smaller pages. To Google, quality trumps quantity.

3. A single, more in-depth page will be more convenient for your visitors. All of the information they might need on a specific topic will be listed under one page, which will be much easier for them than having to hop around your site looking for it. This creates a better user experience.


Good luck, ladies and gents.


----------



## LakewoodPaintingPro

I've heard that city + niche works well. Also do your own Google searches and see what Google automatically recommends or lists at the bottom of page one as keywords. Go with what makes sense and is natural.


----------

